# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Jezusi dhe Muhamedi...

## EuroStar1

Per Jezusin dhe Muhamedin nuk ka asnje fakt te sigurt pervec mashtrimeve te tyre ndaj njerezve injorante. 

Sherimi i nje te verberi u be pasi ai nuk ishte i verber, por ishte nje bashkpuntor i keti mashtruesi, poashtu edhe shtimi i bukeve dhe peshqve nuk ishte sic paraqitet ne filma por ne nje kasolle kishin mbledhur disa kacile me buke dhe peshq dhe ju paraqiten te nesermen popullit si mrekulli e Jezusit.

Muhamedi nuk ka asnje mrekulli mashtruese pervec asaj qe ndau henen pergjys ne mes te muait kur ajo vete duket e ndare. Te tjera frymzime qe gjoja i vinin nga lart ishin mashtrime per pervetsim dhe pasurim. Askush nuk pa apo degjoj qofte edhe njeher ti shpallej ati dicka. Ai shkonte ne shpelle ose futej posht batanies se tije dhe pasi kishte mare udhezimet nga mashtruesit paraardhes hebrej dilte ne popull me shpallje mashtrimi duke kercenuar me zjarr dhe me gjymtime popullin e pa ditur.

Ne ditet e sotme kan provuar edhe te tjere te ndjekin rrugen e tyre por injoranca ka mbaruar dhe u doli huq..

Nese njerzit do ishin aq inteligjent ne ate kohe sot do kishim nje bote pa iluzione dhe si Zot do ishte vet njeriu qe ne ditet e sotme po i zgjidh vete te gjitha problemet pa ndihmen e Zoti-t imagjinar

Ku jan mrekullit sot ? Ku jan profetet sot ?

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Pajtohem me ty plotesisht Eurostar.

Por cte besh qe ka akoma njerez injorante qe po jua shave profetin te sulmojne si te ja kishe share babain e tyre.

Per mendimin tim muslimanet jane ne fe te gabueshme pasiqe ne lutjet e tyre e kane obligim te kthehen ka Qabeja dhe gjitashtu nje nder kushtet e Islamit eshte vizita e Qabes dhe prekja e Gurit te Zi.

Ne kete menyre ata po adhurojne dhe po shenjterojne nje objekt tokesor.

Gjithashtu muslimanet bijne ne kundershtim me nje udhezim qe eshte i shkruar shume qarte ne Kur'an ku thuhet:

Ai është krijues i dritës së mëngjesit. *natën e bëri kohë pushimi*, e diellin dhe hënën për llogaritje të kohës. Ky (rregull) është caktim i të plotfuqishmit, i gjithëdijshmit. (Kur'an 6:96)

E ai është që natën ua bëri petk, *gjumin pushim e ditën e bëri për gjallërim*. (Kur'an 25:47)

Kurse muslimanet i sheh te ngriten para mengjesit si lugeter per tu falur (duke shtuar ketu edhe pamjen e tyre te tmerrshme me mjekrra te gjata qe po t'i sheh dikush ne ate kohe ne rruge frikesohet) dhe falen pas mbremjes gje qe bie ne kundershtim me ligjet e Zotit i cili e ka bere naten per pushim te njeriut!

----------


## baaroar

Për të ilustruar atë që shkruan EuroStar1, dua të përmend personazhin e Langivës në filmin "Vdekja e zezë" (Black Death), prodhim i këtij viti.
Ngjarjet zhvillohen në Anglinë e viteve 1350, ku një djaloshi murg (Osmund) së bashku me një grup luftëtarësh të zgjedhur, i ngarkohet detyra për të hetuar rreth fjalëve se në një fshat të vogël, prijësja shpirtërore (Langiva) e një komuniteti të veçuar sillte në jetë të vdekurit nga murtaja e zezë.
Nuk po zgjatem, por në kontekst të temës po sjell një pjesë dialogu ndërmjet Langivës dhe protagonistit të filmit:

_...
Langiva: A nuk të shkoi asnjëherë ndër mend se Averil nuk kishte vdekur?
               Ne e gjetëm atë në pyll, në gjendje të rëndë por ama të gjallë.

Osmund: Ti e di që kjo nuk është e vërtetë.

Langiva: Po Osmund, Averil nuk kishte vdekur, ajo ishte gjallë.
               Unë e drogova atë.

Osmund: Atëherë përse..., përse...
               Përse duhej ta bëje atë, përse duhej ta varrosje atë?

Langiva: Sepse njerëzit kanë nevojë për mrekullitë.
               Dhe ata i adhurojnë mrekullibërësit, cilëtdo qofshin ata.
               Populli në këtë fshat besoi tek unë, edhe ti gjithashtu.
..._

Të tillë janë mrekullibërësit e Biblës dhe profetët e tjerë sharlatanë.

----------


## murrizi+

*Po, për atë ore të nderuar kto punë nuk pijn ujë në Evropë, dhe është ndar Feja nga Shteti. Pikërisht nga kjo, dhe është  e vetmja arsye përse është kështu !*
Pyetja shtrohet çfar ndodhi në ato këhëra, pasojat e cilës edhe sot e asaj dite ka popuj që po i vuan.

Me një fjalë ata që shpikën religjionet, u gjetën në kohë të duhur dhe në vendë të duhur.
 Ta marrim për shembull Jezusin së pari.
 Si e formuloj ai të gjithën dhe kush ishin bashkëmendimtarët e tijë, pse iu desh të nxjerrnin religjion në vete ?

Për mendimin timë Jezusi nuk ishte i vetëm, derisa planifikonte të nxjerrte një gjë të tillë në popull, por kjo ndodhi mu atëher kur Judaikët kishin provuar që besimin e tyre t'a impononin  botës, e pasi nuk u kishte shkrepur si duhet nxorrën si alternativë Jezusin, përkatësisht fen e krishtere.
Të tjerat detaje ,ato më të imtat, ku mund ti dijë njeriu se çfar ka ndodhur para 2000 vitëve, por me pak fjalë ky është thelbi i së tërës.
Mirpor edhe kjo STRATEGJI nuk është që si ka bërë mirë njerzimit, apo interesave të caktuara njerzish, e edhe neve Shqiptarëve, por sot i ka dalë boja !

----------


## murrizi+

Të mos i mbesim borxh as Muhamedit !

Arabët pasi hetuan që Judaikët do ta marrin botën me filozofin e tyre e nër petkun e religjioneve, edhe ata u ngutën të mos mbesin prapa, e pa "hisen e babes(botës)".
Profet pati edhe para Muhamedit, apo jo ?
 Por meqë ata nuk patën ndonjë dijeni kushedi sa nga ana psiko-filozofike, u desh pikërisht të pritej kaq kohë e gjatë dhe të vinte një Muhamed. 
Dhe ja erdhi  Muhamedi, një tregtar i vyer e burrë i matur në fjalë. 
Neve edhe sot jemi dëshmitarë që njerzëve që kan më shumë në xhep u ec fjala më mirë, disi i dëgjojn të gjithë kur flasin, pse të ishte aso kohe ndryshe ? asapak !

Tashti duke e vlersuar lart menqurin e Muahmedit, idhtarët e tijë, i panë aty edhe interesat e tyre përsonale, familjare, klanore e deri të ato të një grupi, etnie apo race njerzish.
Me kalimin e kohës, kjo filozofi filloj të përshkallëzohet, e duke e mitizuar përditë e më tepër nga grupe të caktuara njerzish që kishin pushtete të ndryshme në duar, duke i mobilizuar fuqit e tyre në emer të religjionve (vazhdon edhe sot e kësaj dite), me një fjalë një lloji strategjie për pushtimin e botës.
Shqiptarët ?
Hajrin/Sherrin ?
Çfar tutje ?

----------


## Alternativisti

> Per Jezusin dhe Muhamedin nuk ka asnje fakt te sigurt pervec mashtrimeve te tyre ndaj njerezve injorante. 
> 
> Sherimi i nje te verberi u be pasi ai nuk ishte i verber, por ishte nje bashkpuntor i keti mashtruesi, poashtu edhe shtimi i bukeve dhe peshqve nuk ishte sic paraqitet ne filma por ne nje kasolle kishin mbledhur disa kacile me buke dhe peshq dhe ju paraqiten te nesermen popullit si mrekulli e Jezusit.
> 
> Muhamedi nuk ka asnje mrekulli mashtruese pervec asaj qe ndau henen pergjys ne mes te muait kur ajo vete duket e ndare. Te tjera frymzime qe gjoja i vinin nga lart ishin mashtrime per pervetsim dhe pasurim. Askush nuk pa apo degjoj qofte edhe njeher ti shpallej ati dicka. Ai shkonte ne shpelle ose futej posht batanies se tije dhe pasi kishte mare udhezimet nga mashtruesit paraardhes hebrej dilte ne popull me shpallje mashtrimi duke kercenuar me zjarr dhe me gjymtime popullin e pa ditur.
> 
> Ne ditet e sotme kan provuar edhe te tjere te ndjekin rrugen e tyre por injoranca ka mbaruar dhe u doli huq..
> 
> Nese njerzit do ishin aq inteligjent ne ate kohe sot do kishim nje bote pa iluzione dhe si Zot do ishte vet njeriu qe ne ditet e sotme po i zgjidh vete te gjitha problemet pa ndihmen e Zoti-t imagjinar
> ...


Shum e vertet, ska asi fakt qe kta kan ekzistu me te vertet. Thjesht kan qen gjithmon miq imagjinar, si pun fantazmash.




> Për të ilustruar atë që shkruan EuroStar1, dua të përmend personazhin e Langivës në filmin "Vdekja e zezë" (Black Death), prodhim i këtij viti.
> Ngjarjet zhvillohen në Anglinë e viteve 1350, ku një djaloshi murg (Osmund) së bashku me një grup luftëtarësh të zgjedhur, i ngarkohet detyra për të hetuar rreth fjalëve se në një fshat të vogël, prijësja shpirtërore (Langiva) e një komuniteti të veçuar sillte në jetë të vdekurit nga murtaja e zezë.
> Nuk po zgjatem, por në kontekst të temës po sjell një pjesë dialogu ndërmjet Langivës dhe protagonistit të filmit:
> 
> _...
> Langiva: A nuk të shkoi asnjëherë ndër mend se Averil nuk kishte vdekur?
>                Ne e gjetëm atë në pyll, në gjendje të rëndë por ama të gjallë.
> 
> Osmund: Ti e di që kjo nuk është e vërtetë.
> ...


I modh je, se kte film e kam pa. Desha shtojsha edhe i gjo. Tek ai film Osmund palla shko edhe e vret ate gocen me menimin se ajo ishte ringjall, ajo e shkreta thjesht kishte qen e drogume. po budallalliku i besimtarit e bon te menoj se ekziston ringjallja, ene shkoj ta vriste ate gocen e shkret. masanej mo e bukra, osmundi nuk e pranote fajin qe ishte i rrot k.... besimtar, po shkote ne gjith angline tuke vra te gjitha femnat qe i ngjajshin asaj lavinges. nji kto jan besimtaret, bisha te egra djallzore, te pa meshirshme, gjakatar, edhe shum te trash.




> *Po, për atë ore të nderuar kto punë nuk pijn ujë në Evropë, dhe është ndar Feja nga Shteti. Pikërisht nga kjo, dhe është  e vetmja arsye përse është kështu !*
> Pyetja shtrohet çfar ndodhi në ato këhëra, pasojat e cilës edhe sot e asaj dite ka popuj që po i vuan.
> 
> Me një fjalë ata që shpikën religjionet, u gjetën në kohë të duhur dhe në vendë të duhur.
>  Ta marrim për shembull Jezusin së pari.
>  Si e formuloj ai të gjithën dhe kush ishin bashkëmendimtarët e tijë, pse iu desh të nxjerrnin religjion në vete ?
> 
> Për mendimin timë Jezusi nuk ishte i vetëm, derisa planifikonte të nxjerrte një gjë të tillë në popull, por kjo ndodhi mu atëher kur Judaikët kishin provuar që besimin e tyre t'a impononin  botës, e pasi nuk u kishte shkrepur si duhet nxorrën si alternativë Jezusin, përkatësisht fen e krishtere.
> Të tjerat detaje ,ato më të imtat, ku mund ti dijë njeriu se çfar ka ndodhur para 2000 vitëve, por me pak fjalë ky është thelbi i së tërës.
> Mirpor edhe kjo STRATEGJI nuk është që si ka bërë mirë njerzimit, apo interesave të caktuara njerzish, e edhe neve Shqiptarëve, por sot i ka dalë boja !


Nese ka ekzistu me te vertet jezusi i naxaretit, ka qen cifut i bindur...




> Të mos i mbesim borxh as Muhamedit !
> 
> Arabët pasi hetuan që Judaikët do ta marrin botën me filozofin e tyre e nër petkun e religjioneve, edhe ata u ngutën të mos mbesin prapa, e pa "hisen e babes(botës)".
> Profet pati edhe para Muhamedit, apo jo ?
>  Por meqë ata nuk patën ndonjë dijeni kushedi sa nga ana psiko-filozofike, u desh pikërisht të pritej kaq kohë e gjatë dhe të vinte një Muhamed. 
> Dhe ja erdhi  Muhamedi, një tregtar i vyer e burrë i matur në fjalë. 
> Neve edhe sot jemi dëshmitarë që njerzëve që kan më shumë në xhep u ec fjala më mirë, disi i dëgjojn të gjithë kur flasin, pse të ishte aso kohe ndryshe ? asapak !
> 
> Tashti duke e vlersuar lart menqurin e Muahmedit, idhtarët e tijë, i panë aty edhe interesat e tyre përsonale, familjare, klanore e deri të ato të një grupi, etnie apo race njerzish.
> ...


Njilloj ene per muhametin, nese ka ekzistu me te vertet ka qen i krishter...


Sa qesharake jon kto dy fe, se krishteret nese besojne te jezusi do i duhej me u bo cifut. kurse muhamedanet do i duheshe me u bo ortodoks. hahahaha

fete e tyre bin ne kundershti me veten e vet

----------


## ximi_abedini

*"Ai i lejoi dy detet që të puqen mes vete. Ndërmjet atyre të dyve është një pengesë që ata nuk e kapërcejnë." (Err-Rrahman 19, 20)* 
*
40. Ose (veprat e tyre) janë si errësirat në det të thellë të cilin e mbulojnë valët mbi valë dhe mbi ato retë e dendura, pra, errësira njëra mbi tjetrën sa që nuk mund ta shohë ai as dorën e vet. Atij të cilit All-llahu nuk i jep dritë, ai nuk ka për të pasur dritë.(NUR 40)
**
5. Ne i dërguam të dërguarit Tonë me dokumente të qarta dhe Ne zbritëm me ata librin dhe drejtësinë që t'i përmbahen njerëzit të së drejtës. Ne e kemi zbritur edhe hekurin që në të ka forcë të fortë dhe dobi për njerëz, e edhe për t'u ditur tek All-llahu se kush ndihmon Atë (rrugën e Tij) dhe të dërguarit e Tij duke i besuar të fshehtës. S'ka dyshim se All-llahu është i fuqishëm, mbizotërues.(HADID 25)

A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën të përshtatshme (për jetë),
 Ndërsa kodrat shtylla?(NEBE 6DHE 7)

Dhe Ai vuri kodra (të forta) në tokë, ashtu që ajo të mos lëkundet me ju, (bëri) edhe lumenj e rrugë që të mund të orientoheni.(NAHL 15)*

keto me lart shkenca sot ka arrit ti vertetoj dhe keto zoti nuk i ka zbrit ne kuran per asgje tjeter por vetem te deshmoj se kurani eshte fjal e zotit e jo e njeriut sepse njeriu ne ate koh ska pas mundsi ti di keto gjera dhe tedeshmoj qe muhamedi a.s. eshte rob dhe i derguar i zotit

ti prap sdo i kuptosh sepse sje i interesuar ti kuptosh

----------


## EuroStar1

> *"Ai i lejoi dy detet që të puqen mes vete. Ndërmjet atyre të dyve është një pengesë që ata nuk e kapërcejnë." (Err-Rrahman 19, 20)* 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				100 here e kemi thene se perse nuk perzihen dy detet, kete prove mund ta besh edhe me gote ujti ne shtepin tende
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ja pra ximi shum shkurt dhe pa u menduar

----------


## DARDANI.ZH

> Per Jezusin dhe Muhamedin nuk ka asnje fakt te sigurt pervec mashtrimeve te tyre ndaj njerezve injorante. 
> 
> Sherimi i nje te verberi u be pasi ai nuk ishte i verber, por ishte nje bashkpuntor i keti mashtruesi, poashtu edhe shtimi i bukeve dhe peshqve nuk ishte sic paraqitet ne filma por ne nje kasolle kishin mbledhur disa kacile me buke dhe peshq dhe ju paraqiten te nesermen popullit si mrekulli e Jezusit.
> 
> Muhamedi nuk ka asnje mrekulli mashtruese pervec asaj qe ndau henen pergjys ne mes te muait kur ajo vete duket e ndare. Te tjera frymzime qe gjoja i vinin nga lart ishin mashtrime per pervetsim dhe pasurim. Askush nuk pa apo degjoj qofte edhe njeher ti shpallej ati dicka. Ai shkonte ne shpelle ose futej posht batanies se tije dhe pasi kishte mare udhezimet nga mashtruesit paraardhes hebrej dilte ne popull me shpallje mashtrimi duke kercenuar me zjarr dhe me gjymtime popullin e pa ditur.
> 
> Ne ditet e sotme kan provuar edhe te tjere te ndjekin rrugen e tyre por injoranca ka mbaruar dhe u doli huq..
> 
> Nese njerzit do ishin aq inteligjent ne ate kohe sot do kishim nje bote pa iluzione dhe si Zot do ishte vet njeriu qe ne ditet e sotme po i zgjidh vete te gjitha problemet pa ndihmen e Zoti-t imagjinar
> ...




Dy Mashtrusit me te medhenj te nejrzimit .
Dy Perqarsit me te medhenj te njerzimit .
Dy Shkaktaret me te medhenj te lufrave te njerzimit.
Dy Fajtoret kryesor per humbjen e miliona jetrave te njerzimit.
Dy Fjtoret kryesor qe tash e 2000 vite bota/Planeti yne nuk gjen PAQE.
Dy Fajtoret kryesor pse miliarda njerz sote urrejn njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Disa

> Dy Mashtrusit me te medhenj te nejrzimit .
> Dy Perqarsit me te medhenj te njerzimit .
> Dy Shkaktaret me te medhenj te lufrave te njerzimit.
> Dy Fajtoret kryesor per humbjen e miliona jetrave te njerzimit.
> Dy Fjtoret kryesor qe tash e 2000 vite bota/Planeti yne nuk gjen PAQE.
> Dy Fajtoret kryesor pse miliarda njerz sote urrejn njeri tjetrin.


Ti qenke shum i "menqure" bravoo,me te vertet ty duhet me te shpallure personin me te "menqur" ska,fjalet tuaj jan shum te arta.

A mendon more ti para se me fol a veq ja fute kote??!

Muhamedi a.s Personaliteti me i madhe i Universit erdhe si meshire per mbare njerzimin,erdhi ta nxejrr njerezimin nga ersira ne drite,nga injoranca,kanibalizmi,paftyresia etj.
Muhamedi a.s e mesoje njerezimin,se si duhet te jetoje, se si ta njohe krijusin e vete dhe si ta adhuron ate,se si te sjellet me te tjeret,se si te punojn dhe veprojne  ne kete bote,na mesoje se si te punojm per vendin tone,na mesoje se si te sillem me te vobektit,jetimet,nevojtaret,semuret,te moshuarit,por na mesoje edhe si te sillem edhe me kafshet.
Muhamedi a,s ishte drite qe rrezoj boten,ishte njeri me paqesore ne mbare Universin,ishte njeri me i ndershum ne rruzullin toksore,ishte njeri me i menqur dhe i mature ne bote,ishte njeri me i drejte ne bote,ishte njeriu me tolerant ne bote,ishte njeriu me solidare ne bote,ishte krijesa me e persosur me unikate ne bote,ishte me i larte se melaqja (engjulli),ishte i derguar i ZOTIT,ishte dhe ishte dhe ishte....me nje fjale ishte Personaliteti me i madhi i Universit dhe gjithmon i till do te mbetet....

Ja te tregoj edhe dicka per kete njeri te madhe,per kete krijes te mrekullushme unikate,te persosur....paqedashese.

Kur nje here kishte shkuar ne nje vende,per ti thirrur njerzite ta besonin ZOTIN 1,kishin dal shum njerez dhe e kishin sulmuar,e me gure dhe me gjera tjera te ndryshe,sa qe i tere trupi i tij ishte i mbushur me gjak,dhe pasi qe ishte demtuar shum....prap ky ja fali atyre dhe u lute per ta.
 Dhe a din ce cfare tha krijesa me e mire e Universit. "O ZOT fali se keta nuk e din",pra ai nuk u lute per ti shkaterruar,demtuar,varferuar,nenqmuar,por ai u lute per te mire e tyre.
A ka kesi njeri ne bote,Joooooooooo,dhe kurr.... me nuk do te kete.


Po ashtu ishte edhe Jezusi(ISA a,s),i derguari i ZOTIT,i cili i thirrte njerezit ne besim,dhe i cili sheronte njerezit nga lloj lloje semunde te ndryshme,pra kuptohet  me ndihmen e ZOTIT.

----------


## baaroar

> Dy Mashtrusit me te medhenj te nejrzimit .
> Dy Perqarsit me te medhenj te njerzimit .
> Dy Shkaktaret me te medhenj te lufrave te njerzimit.
> Dy Fajtoret kryesor per humbjen e miliona jetrave te njerzimit.
> Dy Fjtoret kryesor qe tash e 2000 vite bota/Planeti yne nuk gjen PAQE.
> Dy Fajtoret kryesor pse miliarda njerz sote urrejn njeri tjetrin.


Ka një ndryshim thelbësor midis tyre.
Muhamedi është një personazh historik, ndërsa Jezusi është një personazh i trilluar, një figurë replikante e personazheve mitikë të cilët i gjejmë në kulturat e popujve të ndryshëm shumë më përpara se krijimit të mitit të tij, në formën në të cilën na sillet në shkrimet biblike.
P.sh., tradita e krishterë na mëson se Jezusi lindi në 25 dhjetor (dita e solsticit të dimrit, dielli lind apo rilind në këtë datë), shkrimet biblike na mësojnë se Jezusi e nisi misionin e tij kur ishte 30 vjeç (në ditën e solsticit të dimrit, dielli hyn në yjësinë e Bricjapit dhe për 30 ditë, zhvendoset 30 gradë në drejtim të yjësisë së Ujorit. Hyrja në yjësinë e Ujorit përbën një ngjarje shumë të rëndësishme), Jezusi e nis misionin duke shkuar tek Gjon Pagëzori (Dielli hyn në yjësinë e Ujorit, kohë në të cilën ka shira të bollshme), Jezusi e lë Gjon Pagëzorin, këtë të fundit e fusin në burg (Dielli e lë yjësinë e Ujorit, kjo e fundit nuk shihet më sepse kalon poshtë vijës së horizontit), Jezusi e lë pas Gjon Pagëzorin, vazhdon rrugën e tij, takon Simonin dhe Pjetrin, dy peshkatarë (Dielli lë prapa yjësinë e ujorit dhe vazhdon kalimin e tij vjetor drejt yjësisë së Peshqve).
Kuptohet qartë që kemi të bëjmë me një informacion të kodifikuar mbi dukuritë astronomike e jo me "historinë e jashtëzakonshme të Jezusit nga Nazareti"

----------


## DARDANI.ZH

> Ti qenke shum i "menqure" bravoo,me te vertet ty duhet me te shpallure personin me te "menqur" ska,fjalet tuaj jan shum te arta.
> 
> A mendon more ti para se me fol a veq ja fute kote??!
> 
> Muhamedi a.s Personaliteti me i madhe i Universit erdhe si meshire per mbare njerzimin,erdhi ta nxejrr njerezimin nga ersira ne drite,nga injoranca,kanibalizmi,paftyresia etj.
> Muhamedi a.s e mesoje njerezimin,se si duhet te jetoje, se si ta njohe krijusin e vete dhe si ta adhuron ate,se si te sjellet me te tjeret,se si te punojn dhe veprojne  ne kete bote,na mesoje se si te punojm per vendin tone,na mesoje se si te sillem me te vobektit,jetimet,nevojtaret,semuret,te moshuarit,por na mesoje edhe si te sillem edhe me kafshet.
> Muhamedi a,s ishte drite qe rrezoj boten,ishte njeri me paqesore ne mbare Universin,ishte njeri me i ndershum ne rruzullin toksore,ishte njeri me i menqur dhe i mature ne bote,ishte njeri me i drejte ne bote,ishte njeriu me tolerant ne bote,ishte njeriu me solidare ne bote,ishte krijesa me e persosur me unikate ne bote,ishte me i larte se melaqja (engjulli),ishte i derguar i ZOTIT,ishte dhe ishte dhe ishte....me nje fjale ishte Personaliteti me i madhi i Universit dhe gjithmon i till do te mbetet....
> 
> Ja te tregoj edhe dicka per kete njeri te madhe,per kete krijes te mrekullushme unikate,te persosur....paqedashese.
> ...



O Disa:Po si e mesoj Jezusi e Muhameti njerzimin si te jetoj kur ter njerzimi ishte kanebal injorant e 99.99% e tij ishte analfabet.

Moni ore se boll i mashtrut njerzt me kto teza te llampes magjike .

----------


## Ndoshta

> Per Jezusin dhe Muhamedin nuk ka asnje fakt te sigurt pervec mashtrimeve te tyre ndaj njerezve injorante. 
> 
> Sherimi i nje te verberi u be pasi ai nuk ishte i verber, por ishte nje bashkpuntor i keti mashtruesi, poashtu edhe shtimi i bukeve dhe peshqve nuk ishte sic paraqitet ne filma por ne nje kasolle kishin mbledhur disa kacile me buke dhe peshq dhe ju paraqiten te nesermen popullit si mrekulli e Jezusit.
> 
> Muhamedi nuk ka asnje mrekulli mashtruese pervec asaj qe ndau henen pergjys ne mes te muait kur ajo vete duket e ndare. Te tjera frymzime qe gjoja i vinin nga lart ishin mashtrime per pervetsim dhe pasurim. Askush nuk pa apo degjoj qofte edhe njeher ti shpallej ati dicka. Ai shkonte ne shpelle ose futej posht batanies se tije dhe pasi kishte mare udhezimet nga mashtruesit paraardhes hebrej dilte ne popull me shpallje mashtrimi duke kercenuar me zjarr dhe me gjymtime popullin e pa ditur.
> 
> Ne ditet e sotme kan provuar edhe te tjere te ndjekin rrugen e tyre por injoranca ka mbaruar dhe u doli huq..
> 
> Nese njerzit do ishin aq inteligjent ne ate kohe sot do kishim nje bote pa iluzione dhe si Zot do ishte vet njeriu qe ne ditet e sotme po i zgjidh vete te gjitha problemet pa ndihmen e Zoti-t imagjinar
> ...




Ku e diti MUHAMEDI A.S qe u nda hena ne gjys, pse nuk e zbuloj dikush tjeter para 1400 vjete pse nuk dul ni shkenctar me vertetu po i vetmi ke aj qe zbuloj  dhe  e vertetoj
Per dy detrat qe fol nuk bashkohen ke harru me cek
Ka shum e shum Mrekulli qe ty tdhem fort mi qit...
Ska lidhje edhe nese ti e mohon ti je i vogel e nuk tvjen reni e nuk tgon kush


Ty te ka ardh reni me vlersu kit Personalitet kaq te Madh qe se ka pa historia as toka me heret ty tka ardh reni :
Vetem shiqo dhe rritu :


*Ç´thonë të tjerët për Muhammedin [Alejhi Selam]

Gjatë kohës së Kryqëzatave qenë trilluar shpifje të llojllojshme kundër pejgamberit Muhammed alejhisselam. Mirëpo, me ardhjen e kohës moderne që karakterizohet me tolerancë fetare dhe liri të mendimit, u bë një afrim i madh në skicimin e jetës dhe të karakterit të tij nga autorët perëndimorë. Pikëpamjet e disa dijetarëve jomuslimanë për Muhammedin, të paraqitura kohëve të fundit, e vërtetojnë këtë mendim.

Mirëpo, Perëndimi duhet të bëjë edhe një hap përpara, për zbulimin e realitetit të mirëfilltë se Muhammedi është pejgamberi i fundit dhe i vërtetë i Perëndisë për tërë njerëzimin. Përkundër objektivitetit të informimit të mirë, Perëndimi nuk është përpjekur ta kuptojë sinqerisht dhe objektivisht pejgamberinë e Muhammedit alejhisselam. Habit fakti që për integritetin dhe të arriturat e tij janë dhënë lavdata të shumta, mirëpo kërkesa e tij për ta njohur si pejgamber është refuzuar në mënyrë eksplicite apo implicite. Për këtë arsye, duhet të bëhet revidimi i të ashtuquajturit objektivitet. Në vazhdim po japim disa të dhëna nga jeta e Muhammedit alejhisselam, për të mundësuar një përfundim pa paragjykime, logjik e objektiv lidhur me pejgamberinë e tij.

Deri në moshën dyzetvjeçare Muhammedi nuk njihej si shtetar, predikues apo si orator. Atë asnjëherë nuk e kishin parë duke folur për parimet e metafizikës, etikës, drejtësisë, politikës, ekonomisë apo të sociologjisë. Pa mëdyshje, ai kishte një karakter të shkëlqyer, veti mahnitëse dhe kulturë të lartë. Megjithatë, në të nuk kishte ende asgjë thelbësore dhe të jashtëzakonshme, për të pritur në të ardhmen ndonjë vepër të madhe dhe revolucionare nga ai. Mirëpo, kur doli nga Shpella (Hira) me porosi të re, ai ishte plotësisht i transformuar. A është e mundur që një njeri me tipare të këtilla përnjëherë të shndërrohet në “mashtrues”, të kërkojë të jetë “pejgamber i All-llahut dhe të shkaktojë zemërimin e popullit të vet?” Dikush do të bënte pyetje: për ç’arsye të gjitha ato mundime? Populli ishte i gatshëm ta pranojë si mbret të vetin dhe t’ia shtrojë para këmbëve të gjitha pasuritë e vendit, me të vetmin kusht që ta braktisë predikimin e fesë së tij. Mirëpo, ai i refuzoi të gjitha këto oferta joshëse dhe vazhdoi ta predikojë fenë e tij, duke u ballafaquar me përbuzje të llojllojshme, me bojkot shoqëror e madje edhe me sulme fizike nga populli i vet. A nuk qe në pyetje vetëm përkrahja e Perëndisë, dëshira e tij e ngulmët për përhapjen e porosisë së All-llahut dhe besimi i rrënjosur thellë në të se Islami do të paraqitet si rrugë e vetme e jetës së njeriut, që qëndroi si shkëmb përballë të gjithë kundërshtarëve dhe komplotistëve për zhdukjen e tij? Aq më tepër, po të paraqitej me rivalitet të paramenduar me të krishterët dhe hebrenjtë, me çfarë arsye do të besonte në Isaun (Jezu Krishtin), Musaun (Mojsiun) dhe në pejgam*berët e tjerë të Perëndisë (paqja mbi ta), kusht ky themelor i besimit pa të cilin askush nuk mund të jetë musliman?

A nuk është dëshmi e pamohueshme e pejgamberisë së tij ajo që përkundër faktit se ishte i pashkolluar dhe bëri jetë plotësisht normale e të qetë dyzet vjet, kur filloi ta predikojë porosinë e tij e tërë Arabia habitej dhe e respektonte thellë e mahnitej me elokuencën dhe oratorinë e shkëlqyer të tij? Ishte aq i pakrahasueshëm saqë një legjion i tërë poetësh arabë, predikuesish dhe oratorë të kalibrit më të lartë nuk ia dolën të krijojnë një të ngjashëm me të. E mbi të gjitha, si mund t’i shqiptonte të vërtetat e natyrës shkencore që gjendeshin në Kur’an, të cilat asokohe askush nuk i kishte zhvilluar ende?

Dhe së fundi, pse bëri jetë të vështirë edhe pas arritjes së fuqisë dhe autoritetit? T’i kujtojmë fjalët që i shqiptoi para vdekjes: “Ne pejgamberët nuk kemi trashëgimtarë. Çdo gjë që lëmë pas është dashuria ndaj Perëndisë”.

Në të vërtetë, Muhammedi alejhisselam është hallka e fundit e zinxhirit të të dërguarve, të dërguar në vende e në kohë të ndryshme që nga zanafilla e jetës së njeriut në këtë planetë.


“Nëse madhështia e qëllimit, mjetet e vogla dhe rezultatet e pabesueshme janë tre kriteret e gjeniut njerëzor, atëherë kush guxon ta krahasojë ndonjë personalitet të madh nga historia moderne me Muhammedin? Njerëzit më të famshëm krijuan vetëm armë, ligje dhe mbretëri. Ata s’krijuan asgjë më tepër se fuqi materiale, të cilat shpesh shpartalloheshin para syve të tyre. Ky njeri lëkundi jo vetëm armata, legjislacione, mbretëri, popuj e dinasti, por edhe miliona njerëz të një të tretës së popullsisë së atëhershme të botës, e për më tepër, ai lëkundi altarë, perëndi, fe, ide, besime dhe shpirtra… maturia e tij gjatë fitoreve, ambicia e tij e cila në tërësi i kushtohej një ideje e kurrsesi krijimit të një mbretërie; lutjet e tij të pambarim, bisedat mistike me Perëndinë, vdekja dhe triumfi i tij pas vdekjes; të gjitha këto dëshmojnë jo për mashtrim por për bindje të fortë që i dha fuqi për të restauruar një dogmë. Kjo dogmë ishte dyshtresore: Bashkimi i Perëndisë dhe jomaterialiteti i Perëndisë; e para, për të treguar ç’është Perëndia, kurse e dyta, çka nuk është Perëndia; njëra duke mënjanuar perënditë e rreme me shpatë, kurse tjetra duke filluar një ide me fjalë.

Lamartine, Histoire de la Turquie, Paris, 1854, vol. II. pp. 276-277.


“Përhershmëria e jo propagandimi i fesë së tij është ajo që meriton interesimin tonë; është ruajtur përshtypja e njëjtë e pastër dhe e përkryer të cilën ai e farkoi në Mekke e në Medine, pas revolucioneve 1200 vjeçare të ithtarëve të rinj indianë, afrikanë dhe turq të Kur’anit… Muhammedanët kanë përballuar në tërë orvatjen për redukimin e objektit të besimit dhe të besnikërisë së tyre në nivel me ndjenjat dhe me imagjinatën e njeriut. “Unë besoj në një Perëndi dhe në Muhammedin – Të Dërguarin e Perëndisë”, - është predikimi i thjeshtë dhe i pandryshuar i Islamit. Imazhi intelektual i Hyjnisë asnjëherë nuk është dërguar me ndonjë idhull të dukshëm. Nderimet e Pejgamberit kurrë nuk e kanë kapërcyer masën e virtytit njerëzor, kurse parimet jetësore të tij e kanë mbajtur mirënjohjen e ithtarëve të vet brenda kufijve të arsyes dhe të fesë”.

Edward Gibson and Simon Ocklay, History of the Saracen Empire, London, 1870, pp. 54.


“Ai ishte Qesari dhe Papa i mishëruar në një trup, mirëpo ai ishte Papë pa pretendimet e Papës, Qesar pa legjionet e Qesarit; pa armatë të rregullt, pa truprojë, pa pallat, pa të ardhura të caktuara. Po qe se dikush ka pasur të drejtë të thotë se ka sunduar me të Vërtetën hyjnore, atëherë ai ka qenë Muhammedi, pasi që kishte fuqi të pakufishme pa instrumentet e saj dhe pa u mbështetur në të”.

Bosworth Smith, Mohammed and Mohammadanism, London, 1874, pp. 92.


“Është e pamundur që çdonjëri që e studion jetën dhe karakterin e Pejgamberit të madh të Arabisë, e që di se si mësoi dhe jetoi ai, të ndiejë diç tjetër pos respektit të thellë ndaj tij, njërit nga përcjellësit e mëdhenj të porosive Të të Lartmadhërishmit. Edhe pse me këtë që e shtroj para jush do të them shumë gjëra të cilat për shumë njerëz tashmë janë të njohura, prapëseprapë sa herë që i rilexoj ato, më kaplon një ndjenjë e re admirimi dhe respekti ndaj mësuesit të madh arab”.

Annie Besant, The Life and Teachings of Muhammad, Madras, 1932, pp. 4.


“Gatishmëria e tij për të përjetuar persekutime për shkak të besimit, karakteri dhe morali i lartë i njerëzve që i besonin dhe që e konsideronin udhëheqës, si dhe madhështia e të arriturave të përnjëhershme, dëshmojnë për integritetin e tij fundamental. Ta konsiderosh Muhammedin mashtrues, më shumë shkakton probleme se sa që i zgjidhë ato. Aq më tepër, asnjë personalitet i madh historik nuk është ndriçuar më zbehtë në Perëndim se sa Muhammedi”.

W. Montogmery, Mohammad at Mecca, Oxford, 1953, pp. 52.


“Muhammedi, njeriu i frymëzuar që themeloi Islamin, u lind rreth vitit 570 të erës së re në një fis arab që i adhuronte idhujt. Pasi mbeti jetim që nga lindja, ai gjithmonë qe i kujdesshëm posaçërisht ndaj varfanjakëve dhe ndaj nevojtarëve, ndaj të vejave dhe ndaj të shtypurve. Në moshën njëzetvjeçare ai ishte afarist i suksesshëm dhe së shpejti u bë udhëheqës i karvaneve me deve për një grua të vejë e të pasur. Kur i mbushi njëzet e pesë vjet, punëdhënësja e tij duke ia njohur meritat, i propozoi martesë. Edhe pse ishte 15 vjet më e vjetër, ai u martua me të dhe gjatë tërë jetës mbeti burrë besnik.

Gati si çdo pejgamber i madh para tij, Muhammedi nuk dëshironte të shërbejë si përcjellës i fjalëve të Perëndisë, duke ndier se nuk ishte përkatës për një gjë të tillë. Mirëpo, engjëlli i dha urdhër: “Lexo!” Me sa dimë deri tash, Muhammedi nuk dinte shkrim e lexim, por filloi t’i diktojë fjalët e frymëzuara të cilat së shpejti do ta revolucionarizojnë një segment të gjerë tokësor: “Ekziston vetëm një Perëndi”.

Në të gjitha gjërat Muhammedi ishte thellësisht praktik. Kur vdiq i biri i tij i dashur, Ibrahimi, pasoi zënia e Diellit dhe me të shpejtë u përhapën fjalët për ngushëllimin personal të Perëndisë, me ç’rast për Muhammedin thuhet të ketë deklaruar: “Zënia e Diellit është fenomen natyror. Është marri të ndërlidhen këto gjëra me vdekjen a lindjen e njeriut”.

Kur vdiq vetë Muhammedi, pati tentim që atë ta ngrenë në cilësinë e hyjnive, por njeriu që duhej të bëhej pasardhësi i tij administrativ, e zhduku këtë histori me njërin nga fjalimet më madhështore në historinë fetare. ”Nëse ndonjëri prej jush e ka adhuruar Muhammedin, ai ka vdekur. Por, nëse Perëndia është ajo të cilën e keni adhuruar, ajo jeton përherë”.

James A. Michener, Islam: The Misunderstood Religion, në The Reader’s Digest (American Edition), Maj 1955, pp. 68-70.


“Vënia e Muhammedit në krye të listës së personaliteteve më me ndikim në botë mbase mund t’i befasojë disa lexues, e të tjerët t’i bëjë të pyesin për një rangim të tillë, por ai ishte njeriu i vetëm në histori i cili ishte bindshëm më i suksesshëm si në aspektin fetar, ashtu edhe në atë profan”.

Michael H. Hart, The 100: A Rankino of the Most Influential Persons in History, New York: Hart Publishing Company, Inc. 1978, pp. 33.*


P.S i vonshum je,spo nihesh !!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Disa

> O Disa:Po si e mesoj Jezusi e Muhameti njerzimin si te jetoj kur ter njerzimi ishte kanebal injorant e 99.99% e tij ishte analfabet.
> 
> Moni ore se boll i mashtrut njerzt me kto teza te llampes magjike .


Po pasi qe njerzimi ishin ne nje injorace te thell ZOTI dergoj Pejgamber per t'ja treguar njerzimit rrugen e drejte,ti tregoj ta dallojne driten nga erresira,te keqen nga e mira etj.

Po normal qe keta paten sukses,sepse ishin te derguarit e ZOTIT,dhe pikrisht pse ishin te menqur,paqedashes,mshireshum,persona te mire te bute,vecante keta e bene kete ndryshim kaq te madhe ne bote.

----------


## baaroar

> ...
> Në moshën njëzetvjeçare ai ishte afarist i suksesshëm dhe së shpejti u bë udhëheqës i karvaneve me deve për një grua të vejë e të pasur. Kur i mbushi njëzet e pesë vjet, punëdhënësja e tij duke ia njohur meritat, i propozoi martesë. Edhe pse ishte 15 vjet më e vjetër, _ai u martua me të dhe gjatë tërë jetës mbeti burrë besnik_.
> ...


Hahaha... koncepti i besnikërisë në botën arabe qenka shumë i çuditshëm, mjafton mos ta tradhëtosh gruan me devenë e komshiut, ndërsa me gratë e tjera në marrëdhënie poligamie me nga 10 e 20 nuk ka problem.
Poligamia është tipari dallues në shoqëritë primitive.
Mos të përmendim pastaj marrëdhëniet brenda gjinisë, tipar ky i bashkësive të mirëfillta primitive.
Sipas shembullit të Muhamedit, i bie që edhe në marrëdhënie poligamie, qindra, mijëra a miliona meshkuj do të ngelen pamartuar, nuk do të kenë as edhe një femër në haremin e tyre. Ngelen alternativat që ose të shkojnë me devenë e komshiut, ose të shkojnë me femrat brenda gjinisë, ose të kapin një femër të haremit të komshiut, ose të masturbojnë, ose të vrasin veten sepse nuk ka mundësi tjetër për të gjetur femra të lira kur të tjerët mbajnë nga 10 e 20.
Morali islam mbi besnikërinë bashkëshortore... pffff..

----------


## baaroar

Besnikëria bashkëshortore në botën arabe, sipas moralit islam, sipas shembullit personal të Muhametit është një paradoks statistikor demografik ose një moral i gënjeshtërt, madje i dëmshëm për shoqërinë.



Pra, për 2.047.000 meshkuj (familje) duhen 4.083.000 femra.
A ka ndonjë shtet në botën arabe ku femrat janë 2 herë më shumë se meshkujt, pra rreth 67% janë femra dhe 33% janë meshkuj.
Nëse jo, si ia bëjnë këta meshkuj që të mos kryejnë tradhëti bashkëshortore?!

----------


## mesia4ever

Jezusi ka prediku fjale te Perendise, Ai nuk i ndau njerezit ne krishtere e qafira. Ai kurre nuk ka thene qe ata qe nuk e besojne te vriten apo te persekutohen, t'u vihen taksa shtypese. Ndersa Muhamedi ne fillim ka prediku besimin ne nje Zot, por me shkuarjen e tij ne Medine filloi te pergatitet per lufte (njehere duke nxitur njerezit per lufte 'vetmbrojtese'), pasi i mobilizoi per lufte njerezit e asaj kohe, filloi xhihadin si lufte sulmuese per nenshtrimin e qafirave ne fene e tij. Edhepse arabet pagane kishin kod, Muhamedi i theu ato kode per shkak te interesit te tij te ngushte... Jezusi nuk ka thene se duke luftuar dhe duke invadu shtete te pavarura e popuj te lire arrihet fitorja, por duke prediku Ungjillin kombeve, pra pa arme por me fjale. Me faktin se krishterimi nuk eshte ideologji, keshtu qe edhe nuk nxit dhune ndaj njerezve dhe urrejtje sic thoni ju. Muhamedi pasi qe nuk mundi ta beje asnje mrekulli, vet fisi i tij nuk e besoi, dhe e perndoqi. Gjate asaj kohe Muhamedi kishte vetem 100-150 ithtare. Keshtu qe s'di sa keni te drejte kur i krahasoni keto dy personalitete.

Ju pershendes

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Per Jezusin dhe Muhamedin nuk ka asnje fakt te sigurt pervec mashtrimeve te tyre ndaj njerezve injorante. 
> 
> Sherimi i nje te verberi u be pasi ai nuk ishte i verber, por ishte nje bashkpuntor i keti mashtruesi, poashtu edhe shtimi i bukeve dhe peshqve nuk ishte sic paraqitet ne filma por ne nje kasolle kishin mbledhur disa kacile me buke dhe peshq dhe ju paraqiten te nesermen popullit si mrekulli e Jezusit.
> 
> Muhamedi nuk ka asnje mrekulli mashtruese pervec asaj qe ndau henen pergjys ne mes te muait kur ajo vete duket e ndare. Te tjera frymzime qe gjoja i vinin nga lart ishin mashtrime per pervetsim dhe pasurim. Askush nuk pa apo degjoj qofte edhe njeher ti shpallej ati dicka. Ai shkonte ne shpelle ose futej posht batanies se tije dhe pasi kishte mare udhezimet nga mashtruesit paraardhes hebrej dilte ne popull me shpallje mashtrimi duke kercenuar me zjarr dhe me gjymtime popullin e pa ditur.
> 
> Ne ditet e sotme kan provuar edhe te tjere te ndjekin rrugen e tyre por injoranca ka mbaruar dhe u doli huq..
> 
> Nese njerzit do ishin aq inteligjent ne ate kohe sot do kishim nje bote pa iluzione dhe si Zot do ishte vet njeriu qe ne ditet e sotme po i zgjidh vete te gjitha problemet pa ndihmen e Zoti-t imagjinar
> ...


"Sa i pa-fe ,je dhe ti"!Nuk beson as tek David Koperfildi...qe zhduku avionin...(e kam fjalen per Koperfildin e Dikensit).

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Jezusi ka prediku fjale te Perendise, Ai nuk i ndau njerezit ne krishtere e qafira. Ai kurre nuk ka thene qe ata qe nuk e besojne te vriten apo te persekutohen, t'u vihen taksa shtypese. Ndersa Muhamedi ne fillim ka prediku besimin ne nje Zot, por me shkuarjen e tij ne Medine filloi te pergatitet per lufte (njehere duke nxitur njerezit per lufte 'vetmbrojtese'), pasi i mobilizoi per lufte njerezit e asaj kohe, filloi xhihadin si lufte sulmuese per nenshtrimin e qafirave ne fene e tij. Edhepse arabet pagane kishin kod, Muhamedi i theu ato kode per shkak te interesit te tij te ngushte... Jezusi nuk ka thene se duke luftuar dhe duke invadu shtete te pavarura e popuj te lire arrihet fitorja, por duke prediku Ungjillin kombeve, pra pa arme por me fjale. Me faktin se krishterimi nuk eshte ideologji, keshtu qe edhe nuk nxit dhune ndaj njerezve dhe urrejtje sic thoni ju. Muhamedi pasi qe nuk mundi ta beje asnje mrekulli, vet fisi i tij nuk e besoi, dhe e perndoqi. Gjate asaj kohe Muhamedi kishte vetem 100-150 ithtare. Keshtu qe s'di sa keni te drejte kur i krahasoni keto dy personalitete.
> 
> Ju pershendes


Brravo  !

Keshtu pra po na thojka mesia sipas vetes : Jezusi paska then : Te krishter e qafira (jobesimtar) do ta gezojn Parajsën ! 

po Ferri ??? çka eshte ferri ?

A eshte e mundshme qe edhe Jezusi ti kete klasifikuar njerezit ?

ps. Mesi, mos um shtin me t'sjell edhe fotografia per ta deshmuar te kunderten e kesaj qe thua ti ! Un them sic ka mesuar Muhamedi a.s. : Te gjithe profetet qe predikuan njeshmerin e te Gjithedijshmit, ishin vellezër në fe !

----------


## EuroStar1

> "Sa i pa-fe ,je dhe ti"!Nuk beson as tek David Koperfildi...qe zhduku avionin...(e kam fjalen per Koperfildin e Dikensit).


Epo ky po qe eshte profet  :ngerdheshje: 

Ps: Kjo teme nuk eshte per te treguar se cfar kan shkruar librat, por per te deshmuar nese ka ndonje argument per vertetsin e ketyre mashtruesve

----------

